# Broadcom 440x 10/100 integrated controller on Dell Inspiron 6000 issues



## samir_d (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi There, I had a problem with my wireless router today. I called Belkin Support and they suggested i upgrade my firmware...ig Big Mistake.
Since, my network card has stopped working.
I have a problem with Broadcom 440x 10/100 integrated controller on installed on Dell Inspiron 6000 for some reason, wheh i did the ugrade my network card is not working. I have tried uninstallin and re-installing. It just shows up as a yellow Exclamation mark.
I tried to re-install, It says it can't find the driver....so my wirless and wired connection are messed.

Im not bothered about the wireless, can someone help me through this please.
Ive tried in safe mode and but nO joy.

can someone help please.

Thanks and Regards


The


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Upgrading the firmware on the router has no effect on your wireless network card, so you'll need to tell us exactly what you really did.

Did you try a system restore to before you started tinkering with the drivers?


----------



## samir_d (Oct 17, 2008)

Pwomise Guv...I didn't do anything to the system at all..
One min Network card was working fine, I then the next it was not.
I noticed it because we were trying to renew IP address, the support technician suggested i hardcode the IP Address. 
So I went to Network Connections, right click my network card, Properties, highlighted Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) to allow me to click on properties and it was greyed out. I thought this was very strange. SO I went to the device manager and saw it had the circle with a yellow exclamation mark.
I then tried uninstalling the driver and re-installing but it just will not have it!

Any Ideas?

Im quite technical so ask techy questions if you have to...
Thanks in Advance.


----------



## samir_d (Oct 17, 2008)

Pwomise Guv...I didn't do anything to the system at all..
One min Network card was working fine, I then the next it was not.
I noticed it because we were trying to renew IP address, the support technician suggested i hardcode the IP Address. 
So I went to Network Connections, right click my network card, Properties, highlighted Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) to allow me to click on properties and it was greyed out. I thought this was very strange. SO I went to the device manager and saw it had the circle with a yellow exclamation mark.
I then tried uninstalling the driver and re-installing but it just will not have it!

Any Ideas?

Im quite technical so ask techy questions if you have to...
Thanks in Advance.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try totally uninstalling the NIC, you can disable it in the BIOS if it's a built-in port. Reboot, and clear out any driver remains, then install the NIC again and try installing the drivers.


----------



## samir_d (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi,
I have tried disabling in the BIOS page and then removing the driver and then re-enabled but no joy.

Will i have to re-install Windows?

Many Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I'm running out of ideas here. :smile:


----------

